# Which Measurement System?



## MichaelHenley (Aug 6, 2004)

I started this on the discussion in one of the other Forums. 
So, Which do you prefer? Metric or Imperial? Or Both?

P.S. If you like both, but are inclined to use on of them (e.g. Metric) then please vote for that instead.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2004)

Imp...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 6, 2004)

I use both, and can understand both. But IMP.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I was taught both at School in the late 60's and early 70's, but I only use the Imperial system.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2004)

we get taught metric but it's easier to use feet, working on the farm my dad works in feet, so i don't really have much choice..................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 8, 2004)

My Dad says that If you don't use Metric you'll crash very expensive space probes into Mars...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2004)

Well you're dad is either messing around, or he's a moron. Metric is the more sensible system in Human logic, however.


----------



## toffi (Aug 8, 2004)

I prefer metric, but using imperial is not a problem.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2004)

it's easier to estimate things in imperial.................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 9, 2004)

plan_D said:


> Well you're dad is either messing around, or he's a moron...


May I point out one thing...
1. My Dad is NOT a Moron.
2.It's true! Some probe launched with NASA crashed into mars becaues they used Imperial instead of metric to caluclate the height of the orbit or something...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 9, 2004)

Prove it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2004)

that's the americans for you........................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 14, 2004)

Arr- I agree! But More Like George W. Bush for you...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 14, 2004)

Last time I checked, the British werent sending any probes to Mars recently.... Or anywhere for that matter... 
Get that many rocket scientists together and mistakes are bound to happen, granted, that was a big screw up...

And Bush had nothing and has nothing to do with the space program...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

it's proberly worth mentioning that it was the germans that made your rocket program.....................


----------



## Crazy (Aug 14, 2004)

Imperial


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 14, 2004)

Imperial for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)

i always thought it was interesting that the germans always used metric during WWII......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2004)

Lanc... I would assume that anyone with half a brain and over the age of 12 would already know that the Germans were the only ones with rocket technology back then... 

The Germans basically made everyones rocket program....

Imagine the world today if rocket technology was never invented... Interesting concept.. I would assume sooner or later, some developement would have come around, but would it have been for weapons, or just space exploration...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)

> I would assume that anyone with half a brain and over the age of 12 would already know that the Germans were the only ones with rocket technology back then...



what are you having a go at me for??


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2004)

ummmmmm... im not.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 15, 2004)

> I would assume that anyone with half a brain and over the age of 12 would already know that the Germans were the only ones with rocket technology back then...



you said that to me, and i take that as quite offensive....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2004)

u shouldnt have...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 15, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> And Bush had nothing and has nothing to do with the space program...



But he did have a lot to do with the downfall of america as we know it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2004)

i wouldn't call what america is going through a downfall.........................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 16, 2004)

Imperial. Its far easier to work out and seems more professional.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2004)

Downfall??? Care to elaborate on that alittle bit???


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry- Have you heard the fact that Bush wiped off thousands of people off the electoral roll in florida? Not wishing tobe a human advert, but if you read "Stupid White Men" and "Dude, Where's My Country?" Both by Michael Moore, it tells you a bit more...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2004)

Moore is a communist faggot who should have his balls teabagged into a blender....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 17, 2004)

OI! You anti-anti-bush freak! FALL INTO LINE! The War in Iraq was a f*** up and YOU know it! And it WAS Bush's fault!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2004)

It was not Bush's fault.... It was Saddam's... And the CIA...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 18, 2004)

ok... sorry about swearing... lets ALL take a DEEP Breath and calm down...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 18, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> It was not Bush's fault.... It was Saddam's... And the CIA...



I'm glad that Saddam was kicked out of Irak, but don't forget a thing about the CIA...

... Bush is a CIA's puppet. He'll do everything the CIA wants.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2004)

and bliar'll do anything bush does...............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 20, 2004)

So Will Howard...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2004)

i think we should get off politics now...................


----------



## Maestro (Aug 20, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 20, 2004)

yes, was there not a thread a while back saying politics should not be discussed in the forums?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 20, 2004)

Damn Repubplicans...



Bush is an old saggy fart.



Down with him.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree that Bush is a saggy old fart... And Kerry is a retarded fake war hero who likes to exploit others...

Between the lesser of 2 evil dorks, choose Bush...

Why drink a Heiney, when u can have a Bush...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

and that's the end of the politics................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

good 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

although it'll proberly go on..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

if it does i shall have to do a bit of "moderating" 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 21, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> I agree that Bush is a saggy old fart... And Kerry is a retarded fake war hero who likes to exploit others...
> 
> Between the lesser of 2 evil dorks, choose Bush...
> 
> Why drink a Heiney, when u can have a Bush...




How is Kerry a fake war hero?

He thought 'Nam was shit, so he quit.

Bush is a little coward with no mind and who likes war as long as he isn't in it.


Down with Bush.


Don't drink beer, drink Amarula.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

If u have to ask how Kerry is a fake war hero, then u arent following the race very closely, and Im not bothering to explain...

And for the record, your little insignificant insults at Bush mean nothing to me... I dislike him as well...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2004)

*ahem*

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=344

thanks 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2004)

Youre welcome...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Thats ok!
Gee. This is the biggest thread that I've started! And most of it is on politics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2004)

hehe.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

that's not a good thing.............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Definitely!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that's not a good thing.............



Amarula is, though!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 25, 2004)

also, VERY much


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 25, 2004)

Amarula is a very tasty alchoholic beverage, unlike beer, which is crap.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2004)

Not all beer is crap my un-beer-educated pal....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2004)

most canned beersaint great, but real ale's nice.............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 25, 2004)

Can we start a "Beer" thread in the Off topic forum instead of talking aimlessly on other peoples threads?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2004)

I would probably say that this thread is dead MH, therefore, any commentary not related to said topic is irrelevant at this point....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 26, 2004)

Out of the five beers I've tasted, four tasted exactly alike.

Two were non-alchoholic which tasted the same as the other two out of four.


The fifth one was a Sam Adams Light, which being "Diet" had a different taste.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

Light beer is for fags and pussies...

Non-alchoholic beers... Well... I wont even go there....

Red Stripe, Grolsch, Corona, Modelo, Harp, Bass, Amberbock, Sierra Nevada...

All these are great tasting beers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2004)

i've not heard of many of them.......................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2004)

When u get old enough to legally drink, ull find some beers that are very delicious....

The comments that beer tastes like piss and what not are uneducated and have no validity...


----------



## Maestro (Aug 27, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> When u get old enough to legally drink, ull find some beers that are very delicious....
> 
> The comments that beer tastes like piss and what not are uneducated and have no validity...



As I said in an other thread, whatever type of alcohol it is, I won't like it... I don't like the taste of alcohol. May be I'm the lone guy here to be sick _before_ getting drunk.

By the way, does any of you saw Plan_D lately ? It's been two weeks since we saw (or I should say "read") him.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2004)

i dunno but he did say something about having to move away or summit.......................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

Happy almost 4600, lanc!

As stated, beer tastes like piss.

Les, you can say what you want, beer is crap.

Finer drinks are well, finer.

By the way, anyone here heard of a Brasilian (I know the "Correct English Spelling" is with a Z, but screw that, I'm a countryman) drink called Pirassununga 51? It's a type of Cachaça, which I think is a bit like Vodka in principle, haven't tasted either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

> Pirassununga 51



so you could shorten that to the P 51??


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 28, 2004)

And u can say what ever u want, but ur opinion is that of a teenager who sneaks alchohol behind his parents back, so it basically means nothing...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > Pirassununga 51
> 
> 
> 
> so you could shorten that to the P 51??



 I guess you could!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2004)

> but ur opinion is that of a teenager who sneaks alchohol behind his parents back



if you're talking about me how do you know i have to sneak it??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2004)

He meant me, but I don't care, as I'm not one of those "I drank some Vodka at a party so I'm cool!" kids, I don't really mind if I have some wine in my Fanta or not.

If I get the chance to drink and it's tasty, I will - with moderation.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

Me too- DEFINITELY in moderation. But that won't be until I'm 18+... my Mum and Dad are too safety conscious.


----------

